# Usable old lures



## New River Rat (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone uses lures that are no longer in production and hard to come by. One of my favorites is a Rapala Fat Rap 05 or 07 in Silver Fluorescent Chartreuse, made in the middle to late '80's, I think.


----------



## overboard (Apr 18, 2012)

I use em! "OLD" REBEL-J2002 totally different than later color produced.(both are listed as gold)
(017) chartreuse perch, 4 1/2" jointed rebel, made for cabelas only.
jointed 4 1/2" perch rebel, (all 3 color variants)
needless to say, when I lose one of these, I'm not too happy. 
at least we figured out how to get a silver rebel to "SOMEWHAT" resemble the old J2002. seems to work fairly well. that's my go to lure for shallow night trolling for walleyes.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 19, 2012)

A couple more would be the Bagley Fat Cat and the Rebel Racket-Shad. Pretty tough to find any more.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

Do they still make the "Flatfish?"

I love those things but I just don't see em in the stores anymore. I just have two small ones now.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just the same, but slightly different (profound statement, I know).....is original baits that have been remade with different materials and not as good as they were once made. I just read an article on W2F yesterday about the Wiggle Wart. I've been trying to find originals of this for a few years now. So far....they are too expensive for me....but the one I have sure does work better than the newer ones.


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 28, 2012)

xbacksideslider said:


> Do they still make the "Flatfish?"
> 
> I love those things but I just don't see em in the stores anymore. I just have two small ones now.



Wordens still makes 'em. I was rounding up stuff for a future yard sale and found 6 flatfish, 5 really small. I also found a HellBender and a MudBug.





fender66 said:


> Just the same, but slightly different (profound statement, I know)....


My dad used to say "Same difference", or "Same thing, only different".


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 3, 2012)

I still use my old lures and wow they still catch fish. I still use my Cardinal 4 reels and my old glass Fenwick from time to time.


----------



## J.P. (Jun 4, 2012)

rapala ssr-7 is my favorite for snakehead fishing, i buy in bulk/lots whenever i see a good deal on ebay. the new shallow shad x-rap can't outfish it. only trouble with old wooden lures is they get chewed up easily, so i have to stockpile.


----------

